# first go on my new expobar leva Dp



## Lee Smeaton (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi all,

my new machine arrived today - and after setting up I tried my first brew.

I think my grind was a little coarse and will need adjusting -

first brew sat at a steady 7 bar - with some water pouring from what looks like a little drain (photo attached) this has a very slow drip on it

I'm guessing this may be the drain from the pressure regulator or some sort of relief.

I'm going to try a finer grind to see if that raises the pressure - if not should I tweak up the pressure reg to achieve 9 bar?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What weight of beans did you use (and what size basket)? Stick to the same weight then adjust the grind to get what you want. Keep us updated.


----------



## Lee Smeaton (Sep 17, 2017)

I am using 16 grams in the double basket - with a bit of tweaking on the grind and tamping I am now getting a nice 8/9 bar brew with good crema. Unfortunately I had too many shots yesterday whilst setting up so was awake all night with the fidgets from too much caffeine. I'm not going as far as weighing and timing the output.

I was initially concerned about the water coming from the drain both as a slow drip when stood by and a small trickle when brewing - but having discussed this with Bella Barista I am happy that this is due to the vibra pump producing 14bar when only 10.5bar is required - the pressurestat is dumping the excess as the brew tank does not have a relief valve unlike the steam boiler. In the tank only variant there is a second tube going back to the tank and this water recircs. because my version has the plumb in option the excess goes to the drip tray rather than back to the tank. However a previous post has shown a mod to send the excess water back to the tank on earlier versions. Mine is going into a van and being fed from a 30l tank via a pump and filter system. As such I am going to modify and vent the excess back to my 30litre under counter tank - after all I don't want to waste water I have just filtered (I have married a Yorkshire woman and the tightness has rubbed off)


----------

